# MRV and Capacity Issue in MDU



## ltrags (Jun 14, 2011)

I live in an eight unit building. We recently switched our Direct TV satellite to a SWM system with four runs that connected to a SWM-32. From there, we have four SWS-8 splitters give every unit the capability to have 2 HD DVR's or 4 HD receivers or combination thereof.

In my Unit I have a HR24 and a H21 connected. I have activated the MRV per the instructions and everything works. I have two line running from the SWS-8 into my unit. 1 is connected directly to the HR24. The other is connected to a SWS-2 splitter. Connected to the SWS-2 I have the DECA router package and the H21 via the DECA adapter. Everything works great.

I was thinking of swapping out the H21 for a HD DVR. My question is does the DECA router take up one of the ports on the SWM 32 or is it more of a pass through that enables the DECA cloud over RG6? I don't want to exceed my available and allowable capacity on the SWM 32.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

ltrags said:


> I live in an eight unit building. We recently switched our Direct TV satellite to a SWM system with four runs that connected to a SWM-32. From there, we have four SWS-8 splitters give every unit the capability to have 2 HD DVR's or 4 HD receivers or combination thereof.
> 
> In my Unit I have a HR24 and a H21 connected. I have activated the MRV per the instructions and everything works. I have two line running from the SWS-8 into my unit. 1 is connected directly to the HR24. The other is connected to a SWS-2 splitter. Connected to the SWS-2 I have the DECA router package and the H21 via the DECA adapter. Everything works great.
> 
> I was thinking of swapping out the H21 for a HD DVR. My question is does the DECA router take up one of the ports on the SWM 32 or is it more of a pass through that enables the DECA cloud over RG6? I don't want to exceed my available and allowable capacity on the SWM 32.


The Deca BB (rg6) needs to connect to the splitter , but does not count as a tuner-so you should be able to add it without down grading to a HD receiver unless you want to.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

As ^ the BB DECA doesn't "count" as a tuner on the SWiM.

Now what may turn into a problem is....

When others also get MRV active and use DECA networking, without bandstop filters, each of the four legs of the SWiM-32 will share with all the others on the same leg. The legs are separate from each other, but all on the same leg aren't.


> we have *four SWS-8 splitters* give every unit the capability to have 2 HD DVR's or 4 HD receivers or combination thereof.


This would need to be changed to using a SWS-2, with the bandstop filter on one output, then having a single coax to each unit, where another SWS-2 or SWS-4 would feed all the receivers.


----------



## ltrags (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses. Most people in the building aren't too technologically savy and in fact two units choose not to have any television whatsoever. I think I have the concept, but just so I am on the same page; the SWS-2 would come off the SWS-8 or would that come off of the SWM-32? Which bandstop filter would we be using?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ltrags said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. Most people in the building aren't too technologically savy and in fact two units choose not to have any television whatsoever. I think I have the concept, but just so I am on the same page; the SWS-2 would come off the SWS-8 or would that come off of the SWM-32? Which bandstop filter would we be using?


You would remove the SWS-8 and use the SWS-2 in place [so off the SWiM-32], and then on one leg one of these: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...p-Filter-(BSFR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

This "breaks" the DECA network between units.
Each unit would then "split" theirs in their unit.


----------



## ltrags (Jun 14, 2011)

Think I have it! From the SWM 32 I have four lines. Attached to each of these lines would be a SWS-2. Giving me four SWS-2's. I would attach 1 BSF to one of the SWS-2's outputs. I would then take 1 run from each of the eight units and attach them to one of the 4 SWS-2's. Once in the unit I could use a SWS-2 or SWS-4 to hook up the respective receviers.

Correct?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ltrags said:


> Think I have it! From the SWM 32 I have four lines. Attached to each of these lines would be a SWS-2. Giving me four SWS-2's. I would attach 1 BSF to one of the SWS-2's outputs. I would then take 1 run from each of the eight units and attach them to one of the 4 SWS-2's. Once in the unit I could use a SWS-2 or SWS-4 to hook up the respective receviers.
> 
> Correct?


"yep", this way each unit keeps their DECA network isolated from the others.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ltrags said:


> Think I have it! From the SWM 32 I have four lines. Attached to each of these lines would be a SWS-2. Giving me four SWS-2's. I would attach 1 BSF to one of the SWS-2's outputs. I would then take 1 run from each of the eight units and attach them to one of the 4 SWS-2's. Once in the unit I could use a SWS-2 or SWS-4 to hook up the respective receviers.
> 
> Correct?


You have it exactly right.

As VOS noted, the 8-way splitter is cutting out a big chunk of signal strength for absolutely no reason. Replacing those with 2-way splitters restores a lot of that signal strength and still gives you all of the connections you need. You always want to minimize the number of splits, as each split reduces incoming signal strength by MORE than HALF! An 8-way splitter is like 3 cascaded 2-way splitters, meaning each output on an 8-way splitter leaves you with less than 1/8 of the signal strength of the input signal. That's a ton of loss!


----------



## ltrags (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. One thing I have been thinking about. The building is an old loft and instead of splitting the runs inside each unit and running new rg6 cables that can't be hidden well behind brick and concrete floors, I was thinking of another option.

From the SWM-32 which has 4 cable runs. Each cable run from the SWM-32 into a SWS-2 with a band stop off one output. Take each of those outputs from the SWS-2 and run them into two separate SWS-2 splitters. That way each unit has their own SWS-2 splitter and their respective two runs of rg6 cable from the source into their existing unit jacks as well as having their DECA cloud's isolated from one another.

I know its probably cheaper to split them in the unit, but it becomes a problem to hide the cable when its on opposite corners of the loft unit and the run would be close to a 100 feet.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> As ^ the BB DECA doesn't "count" as a tuner on the SWiM.
> 
> Now what may turn into a problem is....
> 
> ...


That's a whole nother bag of worms (IF NOT INSTALLED CORRECTLY) the BB DECA-Does NOT COUNT AS A TUNER if the Service is installed correctly.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ltrags said:


> Thanks for the info guys. One thing I have been thinking about. The building is an old loft and instead of splitting the runs inside each unit and running new rg6 cables that can't be hidden well behind brick and concrete floors, I was thinking of another option.
> 
> From the SWM-32 which has 4 cable runs. Each cable run from the SWM-32 into a SWS-2 with a band stop off one output. Take each of those outputs from the SWS-2 and run them into two separate SWS-2 splitters. That way each unit has their own SWS-2 splitter and their respective two runs of rg6 cable from the source into their existing unit jacks as well as having their DECA cloud's isolated from one another.
> 
> I know its probably cheaper to split them in the unit, but it becomes a problem to hide the cable when its on opposite corners of the loft unit and the run would be close to a 100 feet.


a 2-way, with a BSF, to another [pair] 2-way, and then two coax to each unit, will work.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

ltrags said:


> Thanks for the info guys. One thing I have been thinking about. The building is an old loft and instead of splitting the runs inside each unit and running new rg6 cables that can't be hidden well behind brick and concrete floors, I was thinking of another option.
> 
> From the SWM-32 which has 4 cable runs. Each cable run from the SWM-32 into a SWS-2 with a band stop off one output. Take each of those outputs from the SWS-2 and run them into two separate SWS-2 splitters. That way each unit has their own SWS-2 splitter and their respective two runs of rg6 cable from the source into their existing unit jacks as well as having their DECA cloud's isolated from one another.
> 
> I know its probably cheaper to split them in the unit, but it becomes a problem to hide the cable when its on opposite corners of the loft unit and the run would be close to a 100 feet.


I think you would need a BSF on each of the SWS-2 splitter (the ones off the SWM32) outputs (i.e., one filter running to each unit). If some did not have the filter, they would not be isolated from others which were unfiltered.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> *I think* you would need a BSF on each of the SWS-2 splitter (the ones off the SWM32) outputs (i.e., one filter running to each unit). If some did not have the filter, they would not be isolated from others which were unfiltered.


Unlike the SWiM-16, which has a DECA crossover, the SWiM-32 outputs don't have a DECA crossover, so with each output serving two units, as long as a BSF is between the two units, they're isolated.
The BSFs are cheap and it "wouldn't hurt" to have one on the input of the 2-way splitter that will feed the two coax to each unit, but one will also work if used on the output of the 2-way splitter closest to the SWiM output.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

SWM32s do not have a DECA bridge like SWM16s do, so there will be no DECA information being transferred between the SWM modules inside the SWM32. Thus, no need for additional BSFs.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You actually aren't at all limited to 2 dvrs per unit, just to 32 tuners total to the building (decas don't count), and proper installation and use of BSF and splitters can allow any combination for the building up to 32 tuners. So if two units don't even have tv's, there is definetly more room to play for each unit. And you can always chain additional units, 32's or even 16's & 8's, so there really isn't a limit.. Ok wait, there is at what 168 tuners or something like that right????


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> You actually aren't at all limited to 2 dvrs per unit, just to 32 tuners total to the building (decas don't count), and proper installation and use of BSF and splitters can allow any combination for the building up to 32 tuners. So if two units don't even have tv's, there is definetly more room to play for each unit. And you can always chain additional units, 32's or even 16's & 8's, so there really isn't a limit.. Ok wait, there is at what 168 tuners or something like that right????


No, this is not correct ...

A SWiM-32 module is functionally equivalent to four separate SWiM-8 modules in the same package. Therefore since the OP's MDU complex has 8 units that would indeed mean up to four available satellite tuners max. per unit. And if one or more tenants chooses not to have television or DirecTV service in particular, then that unused tuner capacity is not recoverable for use by the other units unless they are on the same main leg.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, the "pairs" of tenants will have 8 tuners between the two of them. As long as everyone holds to the 4 tuners per apt. then there won't be any problems, but (as noted) if one "pair" includes a tenant with no TVs, the other tenant in the pair could use all 8 tuners without any issue. It could become an issue if another tenant moved in and wanted DIRECTV service.

Now, it sounds like a second SWiM-32 would completely solve that issue allowing each unit to be isolated to their own 8-channel SWiM. I'm sure this wasn't purchased due to cost and it sounds like it's probably not really needed anyway in the grand scheme of things. However, it is a situation that you should at least be aware of.


----------

